# Musical Instruments



## Buckster (Oct 28, 2012)

I searched but couldn't find a theme already in play for Musical Instruments, so thought I'd start one up, and here it is!

1. 







2.






3.






4.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice theme - has been added to the list unter "Random something-or-other".
At most, what musical instruments I can add to the theme are church organs - there is one here, albeit a bit far away... quickest photo I could find, as I am working on those 6 year old photos at present




432_Eberswalde_St.Maria+Magdalena von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 3, 2012)

Found yet another one and will find more (many more, I guess)




189_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## RxForB3 (Nov 3, 2012)

See, this is why I love being an organist.  It's the King of Instruments, capable of drowning an entire orchestra, and a work of art just in the design.  Keep them coming LaFoto!  Here's mine that I took of a local church I did a concert at.




Church with Forward Grand by RxForB3, on Flickr


----------



## RxForB3 (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's my living room, which shows three of my four organs.  This was before I really got into photography, so not much to look at, but three hammonds is pretty hard to beat...


----------



## manaheim (Nov 3, 2012)

I guess it's my day for participating in themes...

==1==





==2==


----------



## kathyt (Nov 3, 2012)

Buckster said:


> I searched but couldn't find a theme already in play for Musical Instruments, so thought I'd start one up, and here it is!
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



These shots are great Buckster.  That backdrop was a perfect choice for these.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 3, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> These shots are great Buckster.  That backdrop was a perfect choice for these.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## texkam (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll play. : )
Goin Band from Raiderland.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthesized photo of synthesized instruments!


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's a few of mine


----------



## Buckster (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey there, Lefty!  :thumbup:


----------



## Buckster (Nov 4, 2012)

texkam said:


> I'll play. : )
> Goin Band from Raiderland.
> View attachment 24892


Nice tones!  (yeah... I went there...  lol)


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's another


----------



## Buckster (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Nov 4, 2012)

30x40 poster


----------



## Mully (Nov 4, 2012)

One more


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## LaFoto (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## LaFoto (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## EIngerson (Jan 12, 2013)

My dirty guitar. 



Dirty guitar-2 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr



Dirty guitar by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 31, 2013)

RWB les by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jan 31, 2013)

I have an old (1970s) print I scanned:




Something a bit more abstract:


----------



## TimothyJinx (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's my sweetheart - my Parker Fly guitar. All one piece and weighs less than 7 pounds. Bought it 20 years ago when I couldn't afford it and have never regretted it for a minute! Oh, and I NEVER use the Mesa Lonestar amp. Need to get it up on eBay soon.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Mar 23, 2013)

A Photo for the Larrivee Guitar Forum


----------



## Benco (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## joylyn (Mar 23, 2013)

My husband plays in a band and I have all sorts of instrument pictures but this is one of my favs. My husband is a drummer but its the hardest thing to get back there to take some awesome pictures while he is playing , so I sorta stick to the front members. One day tho I'll get my butt back there and im just not going to move lol


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 23, 2013)

IMG_1818a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 10, 2013)

A friend of mine with my Gibson SG.


----------



## DragonHeart (May 10, 2013)

Information Society by DragonHeart305, on Flickr

Drum machine @ Information Society freestyle concert in Miami
ISO 1600 / f10 / 1/200 sec


----------



## ronlane (May 10, 2013)

Here is my favorite musical baby. This is a Gibson F-9 Mandolin. I also have a Martin acoustic electric guitar. Which picture do you like best?

1)




F-9 Mandolin - light by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

2)




F-9 Mandolin - dark by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66 (May 10, 2013)

01311103 by J E, on Flickr




IMG_8506 v2 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## terri (May 10, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Here is my favorite musical baby. This is a Gibson F-9 Mandolin. I also have a Martin acoustic electric guitar. Which picture do you like best?
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...





The top one!       It's a beautiful instrument!


----------



## terri (May 10, 2013)

This is a picture of my son with his Strat.     Shot with slide film, which I turned into a Polaroid SX-70 manipulation using a Daylab and Time Zero film.


----------



## Steve5D (May 12, 2013)

Here's one I shot a couple months ago. It's a Martin 000-17SM:


----------



## snowbear (May 13, 2013)

How about a little more percussion for this band:




Inexpensive bodhran, my paint job.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 1, 2017)

1 Up the Neck


 
2 Picks


 
3 Macro Glass Slide Grayscale


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 1, 2017)

Crank It Up!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Crank It Up!
> 
> View attachment 150176


Nice!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you TI!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Gardyloo (Nov 4, 2020)

A couple from the Northwest Folklife Festival in Seattle


----------

